# Cherry



## ryan johnson (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey guys i have a half of a cherry tree that i got from the neighbor.  I have a ton of twigs and branches left over.  I was thinking of sending them thru a wood chipper and hanging them to dry over winter in mesh onion bags over winter.  They are pretty green now.  Is this a good idea to use for smoking or am i just going to waste my time?


----------

